

Google Cutting 10 Percent of Jobs at Its Motorola Unit - stevewillensky
http://allthingsd.com/20130307/google-cutting-10-percent-of-jobs-at-its-motorola-unit/

======
mtgx
Good opportunity for Google to increase the competency level at Motorola. Get
rid of the least productive workers now when Motorola's revenues are not
great, keep the best ones around, the ones they would've hired anyway if they
had the chance, and then start hiring really good ones when Motorola starts
growing again.

~~~
AnthonyMouse
What they really ought to do is do away with MOTOBLUR (and merge anything
salvageable from it back into Android proper) and then concentrate on making
first class _hardware_ running stock Android. All the other manufacturers are
afraid to do it because they want to "differentiate" their products, which
ironically leaves a huge opportunity for someone to "differentiate" by using
stock Android on excellent hardware. People love the Nexus devices. Make a
whole line of devices running that software under the Motorola banner and
they've got a good hook into returning to profitability, meanwhile eliminating
the development cost of redesigning the UI solely for the purpose of being
different.

~~~
tonfa
It's already starting, e.g. with the latest update:
[http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-swaps-stock-apps-
droi...](http://www.androidcentral.com/motorola-swaps-stock-apps-droid-
razrmaxx-jelly-bean-soak-test)

